# "pieza de la guagua.."



## orquídea selvagem

_Espero não estar abusando da paciência deste forum, embora português e espanhol me parece fácil tem hora que trava.

Li na cosmopolitan março/2007 sobre  dez atitudes que devem ser evitadas quando duas pessoas moram juntas.Namorados.

Esta abaixo  não entendi:*

"Entrar en la oficina que él, por fin,pudo armar en la casa y gritar fuertemente:"Esta podría ser la pieza de la guagua".......
*_


----------



## Vanda

Posso estar errada, mas é o quartinho de bebê.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

Isso é Espanhol de Chile.

Pieza = Quarto
Guagua = Bebê

O marido fiz um escritório na casa, e a mulher o quere tornar em o quarto do bebê.


----------



## jsf_pp

vanda tiene toda la razon. las guaguas, al menos en mi pais, son los bebes. lo divertido es que en otros paises de latinoamerica les dicen asi a los omnibuses. imaginate una guagua del porte de un bus.
haha
eso.


a-dios.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Divertido mesmo é esse forum.


Eu encontrei *autobús* para a palavra guagua.

http://www.wordreference.com/espt/guagua.

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Vanda

Orquídea, e é aí que entra a 'guerra': português europeu x português brasileiros, espanhol europeu x espanhol das Américas. O mesmo princípio para as duas línguas: tem coisas que só são conhecidas do lado de cá do oceano.


----------



## Mangato

Em España, só nas Ilhas Canarias se conhece o ónibus  por guagua. Acho que o termo foi importado de Cuba é Venezuela.


----------



## willy2008

Mangato said:


> Em España, só nas Ilhas Canarias se conhece o ónibus por guagua. Acho que o termo foi importado de Cuba é Venezuela.


 En Republica Dominicana se les llama guagua al omnibus


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿No habrá sido al revés? Que lo hayan importado los cubanos, dominicanos y venezolanos de las Islas Canarias. Parece más probable, pero nunca se sabe.
Otra manera curiosa de llamar a los buses es buseta, al menos en Bogotá. Yo tenía un amigo brasileño que, cuando estabamos en Colombia, ese nombre lo encontraba muy divertido pero no me acuerdo por qué...
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## willy2008

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿No habrá sido al revés? Que lo hayan importado los cubanos, dominicanos y venezolanos de las Islas Canarias. Parece más probable, pero nunca se sabe.
> Otra manera curiosa de llamar a los buses es buseta, al menos en Bogotá. Yo tenía un amigo brasileño que, cuando estabamos en Colombia, ese nombre lo encontraba muy divertido pero no me acuerdo por qué...
> Saludos
> A.A.


Buseta no Brasil é uma maneira giria de chamar à vagina, acho que vocês chamam de coño.


----------



## Mangato

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿No habrá sido al revés? Que lo hayan importado los cubanos, dominicanos y venezolanos de las Islas Canarias. Parece más probable, pero nunca se sabe.
> Otra manera curiosa de llamar a los buses es buseta, al menos en Bogotá. Yo tenía un amigo brasileño que, cuando estabamos en Colombia, ese nombre lo encontraba muy divertido pero no me acuerdo por qué...
> Saludos
> A.A.


Creo que no. En el siglo XIX se produjo un auténtico éxodo de canarios hacia las entonces provincias de Cuba y Puerto Rico. En aquella época no se habían inventado ni guaguas ni autobuses. Es con la independencia de estos países y con la implantación del cultivo del banano a principios del siglo XX cuando se produce un fuerte retorno a las Islas. Creo que es ahí cuando se importa el término guagua, al igual que otros relacionados con el mundo agrario.
http://etimologias.dechile.net/?guagua


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mangato said:


> Creo que no. En el siglo XIX se produjo un auténtico éxodo de canarios hacia las entonces provincias de Cuba y Puerto Rico. En aquella época no se habían inventado ni guaguas ni autobuses. Es con la independencia de estos países y con la implantación del cultivo del banano a principios del siglo XX cuando se produce un fuerte retorno a las Islas. Creo que es ahí cuando se importa el término guagua, al igual que otros relacionados con el mundo agrario.
> http://etimologias.dechile.net/?guagua



Muy interesante. Son tantas las cosas que heredamos de los canarios que uno tiende a pensar que las influencias fueron en un único sentido.
Saludos
A.A.


----------



## orquídea selvagem

Eu também fiquei muito satisfeita com o post e referências  do Mangato.(Etimologias)
Obrigado.


----------



## coolbrowne

willy2008 said:


> Buseta no Brasil é uma maneira *vulgar* de chamar *a* vagina, acho que vocês chamam de coño.


 
Desculpe, mas a palavra é *boceta* (às vezes grafada "buceta") que tem o significado original de _caixinha_ (do italiano _boccetta_). Em português não creio que exista "buseta".


----------



## Amarello

Hola amigos:

Un dato por si encuentran esto. Aquí venden un pan dulce que tiene la forma de un bebé y le llaman "guagua de pan". Lo vi en la sierra y me parece que alguna vez lo comí también en Quito, Ecuador.
Saludos,

Amarello


----------



## willy2008

coolbrowne said:


> Desculpe, mas a palavra é *boceta* (às vezes grafada "buceta") que tem o significado original de _caixinha_ (do italiano _boccetta_). Em português não creio que exista "buseta".


 Obrigado pelas correções.


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Saludos, amigos!

Cuando investigué a respeto, descubrí que en la mayoría de los países que utilizan la palabra "buseta" para los autobuses la utilizan para los de menor tamaño (micro-ônibus, em português), por ser "buseta" un disminutivo de la palabra "bus", empleada para los grandes, como en Argentina, por ejemplo.

Abraços


----------

